# Dining room table ideas



## skibuilder (Jun 11, 2011)

Brainstorming time. Anybody care to post your dining room table projects? I've got a couple of nice 8/4 red oak slabs that I'm thinking about making a project out of. 

I've also got some nice ash that I can have sawed up however I like, so I'm thinking about incorporating that. My oak totals about 29" in width right now, and I will lose some in the process. I'm thinking about adding some ash in to make the table wider, and/or to use the ash for the legs. Would red oak and ash compliment each other or look odd? 

I would also like to make the top removable so that the table is somewhat portable. Not often, but if I move in 5 years, I don't want to have to wrangle 300 pounds of table all at once. 

What would you do with it? Thanks! 

-Brian


----------



## skibuilder (Jun 11, 2011)

Probably leaning towards something along these lines, FWIW, just curious to see other projects and ideas.


----------



## madpower (Jun 26, 2015)

First post here. And I'm a bit of amateur. My first big woodworking project. But here's a picture of my dining table, unfinished at this point...










Mike


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is one I built from cypress with walnut inlays and breadboard ends.


----------



## texastiger (Dec 27, 2014)

This is a dining room table that I modified by removing the original top and adding a live edge cedar top. I made the new top by gluing up 2 live edge slabs that I got from a lumber mill. Dimensions are 3.5' wide, 8.25' long and 2" thick. The finish is a sprayed on water borne poly finish that has held up very well.


----------



## breakingbad (Jul 5, 2015)

Skibuilder - very nice in this kind of style that i like! I would also maybe assume very strict and clear lines of design, maybe led the wood itself be in the centre.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful cedar top TexasTiger!!


----------



## texastiger (Dec 27, 2014)

rayking49 said:


> Beautiful cedar top TexasTiger!!


Thanks......I'm eventually going to replace the support leg structure with something like what's in the attached photo.


----------



## texastiger (Dec 27, 2014)

I also built a smaller breakfast table out of 2 live edge cypress slabs. I used part of the slabs for the legs. Same finish as the cedar table.


----------



## texastiger (Dec 27, 2014)

rayking49........very nice looking table and I really like the look of the walnut inlays. What type finish did you use on your table top? 

I am thinking about doing some inlay work on the writing table (desk) that I am currently working on.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I used 3 coats of high gloss poly, followed by one coat of satin poly. The gloss popped the grain, and the last gave her the sheen she wanted without muddying the grain. I like that breakfast table too. Those slabs make good looking legs.


----------



## texastiger (Dec 27, 2014)

rayking49........I would like to know what brand of poly you are using and if its oil or water based. Have you tried other brands? I am assuming you are spraying finish on. 

I am currently using a HVLP spray gun and Minwax waterborne poly. I also spray a couple coats of high gloss followed by satin.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry so late with reply. I usually use Minwax. On my daughter's table I used 3 coats of high gloss poly followed by one coat of semigloss poly. I like how the high gloss brings out the grain, and too many coats of semi will dull out the grain, so that is what I use. I got the idea from Steve Neull.


----------

